# Streaming over LAN with ES file explorer and MX player not working



## whatsinaname

Title says it all....

At some point, I don't know when, streaming over my lan stopped working. If I copy the file to my nexus 7 it will play, but as for streaming from a whs 2011 share I get the "can not play this video". I know it is not the encoding because I am trying to play videos that worked previously.

I have tried uninstalling and re-installing es file explorer and mx player with no luck. This is also happining on my galaxy nexus running AOKP 4.2.

The Nexus 7 is stock and rooted with the most current updates.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## stupid

Disregard my username. Couldn't sign up so this is a bugmenot account.

There's a bug in MX so here's a workaround (just need to do once). You have to copy the type of file you want to play to the device. long touch the file in EF and chose open as. Now you'll have MX as a choice. Check "set as default" and it will now also work over LAN.


----------



## whatsinaname

Thanks for the reply, I will try this as soon as I get home tonight. If it works I don't know how to thank you. (other than like you but that sounds wierd  )


----------



## whatsinaname

not working for me  still getting the "Video problem, Can't play this video."

grrr


----------



## stupid

I had the same problem you had and it worked. MX player could play the local file? Could you select MX player when playing the local video from within ES?

Again the steps I took, please tell me at what point your experience differs:

1. Copy a file of your desired filetype to the device.

2. From within MX player long touch that local file. Go to the settings dots. Chose "open as". Chose "video". It should now give you MX player as an option amongst other video players available on your device. Select MX and check "use as standard" (or whatever it is called). Now it should play the file with MX.

3. Go back to ES and find your shared folder. Click the file and it should open and play in MX player.


----------



## whatsinaname

I followed the steps, mx player can play the local file no problems.

copied file to device, It was an mp4 file

long touch file, went to dots (more) and then clicked "open as", chose video, selected set as default app and then clicked mx player.

after going back to es and finding my shared folder, I click the file and mx player opens and then says "video problem Can't play this video"

I made sure to try various files and ones that I knew worked before. I am stumped.

Thanks again for the help


----------

